# 1080/1440 oder 2260 (4K) Monitor und warum 144 Hz bei GSync?



## Wuffel0815 (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Paar Fragen an die Wissende Seite der Macht:
1.
Bin gerade verzweifelt am überlegen ob ich einen Moni mit 1440, oder doch gleich ein 4k Auflösenden NASA Monitor brauche. Was ist wenn der 4K Monitor auf 1440 interpolieren muss? Sieht ein 1440P Bild mit einem 4K Moni dann schlechter aus als auf einem 1440er Moni? Oder sieht es vielleich sogar auf einem 1080er mit DSR besser aus?
 So mach ich das zur zeit und ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden da einfach ein sauberes und ruhigeres Bild zu sehen ist. Also 1440 er Auflösungen benutz ich eigetlich mitlerweile min. bei Spielen. Also wäre ein 1440er Moni das beste, oder könnte es mit einem 1080er sogar noch besser aussehen da die Pixel mit DSR ja geglättet werden? 

2.
Und warum braucht ein GSync Moni 144Hz?

3.
Kann jeder 120Hz Moni 3D mit Nvidia shutter Brille?

Hat da jemand schon vergleichen können?

PS.: Bin eigentlich auf den Asus ROG Swift PG278Q heiss.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2015)

1.Interpoliert sieht immer schlechter aus als nativ.
2.Es gibt auch Monitore mit Gsync und weniger als 144Hz.
3.Rein theoretisch ja, rein praktisch nein.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (3. Juli 2015)

Zu 1: Sorry, aber immer kann ja nicht wirklich stimmen. Eine 1080er Auflösung müsste ein 4K doch rein rechnerisch wieder genauso scharf interpolieren können wie der originale 1K? Da sind 4 Pixsel zusammen doch genau ein Pixsel der 1080er Monis. Oder lieg ich da falsch?
Zu 2: Ja gibt es , aber die 120 oder 144Hz sind doch bei einem Gsync Moni nur sinnvoll wenn die Graka auch 120/144 FPS schafft?!
Zu3: Kann der Asus ROG Swift PG278Q das denn?


----------



## Atent123 (3. Juli 2015)

Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Zu 1: Sorry, aber immer kann ja nicht wirklich stimmen. Eine 1080er Auflösung müsste ein 4K doch rein rechnerisch wieder genauso scharf interpolieren können wie der originale 1K? Da sind 4 Piksel zusammen doch genau ein Piksel der 1080er Monis. Oder lieg ich da falsch?
> Zu 2: Ja gibt es , aber die 120 oder 144Hz sind doch bei einem Gsync Modietor noch sinnvoll wenn die Graka auch soviel schafft?!
> Zu3: Kann der Asus ROG Swift PG278Q das denn?



1. Full-HD wäre logischerweise 2k.
In der Theorie schon in der Praxis macht das kein Monitor perfekt.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (3. Juli 2015)

Mach mich nicht wuschig 
Ist 1080er Auflösung nicht Full-HD, also 1K? 1620er 2K und 2160er nicht 4K?


----------



## Ebrithil (3. Juli 2015)

Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Zu 1: Sorry, aber immer kann ja nicht wirklich stimmen. Eine 1080er Auflösung müsste ein 4K doch rein rechnerisch wieder genauso scharf interpolieren können wie der originale 1K? Da sind 4 Pixsel zusammen doch genau ein Pixsel der 1080er Monis. Oder lieg ich da falsch?
> Zu 2: Ja gibt es , aber die 120 oder 144Hz sind doch bei einem Gsync Moni nur sinnvoll wenn die Graka auch 120/144 FPS schafft?!
> Zu3: Kann der Asus ROG Swift PG278Q das denn?



Zu 2,: Gerade dann ist GSync nicht sinnvoll, denn dann kann man auch einfach normales VSync nutzen. G-/FreeSync spielen ihren Vorteil ja gerade dann aus wenn die Framerate unterhalb der HZ Zahl des Monitors liegt und man trotzdem die Vorteile von VSync nutzen will.



Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Mach mich nicht wuschig
> Ist 1080er Auflösung nicht Full-HD, also 1K? 1620er 2K und 2160er nicht 4K?


Full HD = *1920*x1080 = 2K
WQHD = *2560*x1440 = 2.5K
UHD      = *3820*x2160 = 4K


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2015)

Vergesst doch mal alle diesen irgendwas "K" Quatsch bei Auflösungen.
Schreibt doch einfach mal 1920x1080 FHD etc, dann weiss jeder was gemeint ist.


Ein 144Hz Monitor braucht nicht zwangläufig 144fps, auch bei weniger fps wirkt das Bild noch flüssiger als bei 60Hz.
Der PG278Q beherrscht 3D Vision 2.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (4. Juli 2015)

Hmmm,...Ok,...dann lieg ich da falsch. Ich dachte dass das K für die Pixelanzahl steht. 
Ich glaub dann schreib ich besser die Auflösungengen aus und lass die Ks einfach weg. 
Aber welchen Moni nehme ich jetzt: 1440er oder 2160er?


----------



## Ebrithil (4. Juli 2015)

Mit einer 980? Definitiv nicht 2160p, sofern du mehr als 30FPS und einigermaßen ansehnliche Settings anstrebst.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2015)

Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Ich dachte dass das K für die Pixelanzahl steht.



Das wäre dann ja völlig verkehrt.
4K wird halt gerne für 3840x2160 benutzt, klingt halt besser und 3840 sind halt knapp 4000=4K
Bei 1440 müsstest du auch dazu schreiben, dass du 16:9 willst.
Es gibt schliesslich auch 3440x1440 21:9.
Deswegen immer komplett hinschreiben.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (4. Juli 2015)

Ok,...Habs kapiert. Danke für die Info von euch. 
Also die 4K beziehen sich nicht auf das erechnete Pixel ergebnis sonder auf die horizontalen pixel.
Gut,...muss ich eben ausschreiben 
Also alles auf 16:9 bezogen:
Und ich denke ein 1440er moni. ist wohl für meine gewohnte 1440 bis 1800er auflösung die beste Wahl!?
Wie verhält sich ein 1440er Bild auf einem 1440er Bildschirm im vergleich zu einem 2160er? 
Was denkt ihr über den Asus ROG PG278Q? Zu übertieben? Oder besser warten bis Preise fallen. Oder anderen Moni?
Wollte eigentlich einen 1440 mit GSync und 1ms.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2015)

Kommt drauf an was du so zockst und du ihn dir leisten willst.
Preislich wird der nicht fallen.
Im Prinzip fragst du ja nur, ob du dir den Asus PG278Q kaufen kannst oder nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 4K wird halt gerne für 3840x2160 benutzt, klingt halt besser und 3840 sind halt knapp 4000=4K



Das ist aber nicht 4K sondern UHD.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (4. Juli 2015)

Nein, ich frage was das beste für eine 1440er bis 1800er Auflösung ist. UHD/4K oder ein 1440er?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht 4K sondern UHD.


Na dann guck die mal die meisten Testberichte zu 3840x2160 Monitoren an.
Da wird nur noch von 4K gesprochen, selbst die Hersteller werben damit.


Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Nein, ich frage was das beste für eine 1440er bis 1800er Auflösung ist. UHD/4K oder ein 1440er?


Am besten ist wie gesagt immer die native Auflösung.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2015)

Ist aber falsch. 4K ist 4000x2160 o.ä. 

Und Werben kann man mit viel.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich ist es richtig, siehe auch hier.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Juli 2015)

Kaufen und glücklich sein ...
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## McRoll (6. Juli 2015)

Wenn du gerade jetzt einen Bildschirm brauchst, würde ich das hier empfehlen :ASUS Announces MG279Q - 27" WQHD IPS Gaming Display with 144Hz and FreeSync

WQHD, 144 Hz und IPS. Im Moment wohl einer der besten Monitore für Gamer. 

Für 4K ists noch ein wenig früh denk ich mal, du brauchst einfach eine extrem schnelle Graka, unterhalb einer GTX 980 / Fury würd ich gar nicht erst mit 4K anfangen, es sei denn du spielst überwiegend ältere Titel. Außerdem können 4K - Monitore nicht mehr als 60 Hz ausgeben zur Zeit, dann musst dich mit Tearing und Inputlag rumschlagen.

Gsync und Freesync kannst du dir sparen, wenn du einen schnellen 120+ Hz Monitor besitzt und Vsync immer deaktivierst. Tearing tritt dort nicht auf, zumindest kann ich bei meinem 120 Hz überhaupt kein Tearing beobachten. Wichtig werden diese Features bei 60 Hz Monitoren in niedrigen FPS - Bereichen.

Mein Tipp: Erstmal auf WQHD setzen, eine Weile damit Spaß haben und warten bis die Kinderkrankheiten von 4 K ausgemerzt sind (z.B dass Softwareicons nicht gut mitskalieren)  sowie Grakas mit nötiger Power bezahlbar werden. Dann den WQHD verkaufen und einen richtig guten und ausgereiften 4K Monitor kaufen, mit dazu passender Graka.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Wenn du gerade jetzt einen Bildschirm brauchst, würde ich das hier empfehlen :ASUS Announces MG279Q - 27" WQHD IPS Gaming Display with 144Hz and FreeSync
> 
> WQHD, 144 Hz und IPS. Im Moment wohl einer der besten Monitore für Gamer.
> 
> Für 4K ists noch ein wenig früh denk ich mal, du brauchst einfach eine extrem schnelle Graka, unterhalb einer GTX 980 / Fury würd ich gar nicht erst mit 4K anfangen, es sei denn du spielst überwiegend ältere Titel. Außerdem können 4K - Monitore nicht mehr als 60 Hz ausgeben zur Zeit, dann musst dich mit Tearing und Inputlag rumschlagen.



Er hat ne Nvidia Karte, da macht ein Freesync Monitor nicht so viel Sinn.
Zudem hat der MG279Q einen relativ hohen Inputlag, es sei denn du nutzt ausschliesslich 144Hz und da funktioniert Freesync schon lange nicht mehr.

Wenn du einen WQHD 144Hz mit ordentlich fps füttern willst, brauchst du auch ordentlich Leistung.
Nimmt man einen 4K mit Free-oder Gsync, dann braucht man sich nicht mit tearing rumschlagen.
Und der Inputlag hat nichts mit der Auflösung und der Hertzzahl zu tun.


----------



## McRoll (6. Juli 2015)

Echt, der hat Inputlag? Hier Asus MG279Q Review - TFT Central steht aber "very good response times" ...

Ich hab ja auch extra dazugeschrieben dass diese Technologien nur bei unter 120 Hz Sinn machen - daher empfehl ich auch schnelle Bildschirme ohne Gsync, weil man dann nicht von Nvidia abhängig ist, Freesync kriegst bei og. Bildschirm halt mit oben drauf, auch wenns nicht genutzt wird - aber immer noch besser als für Gsync so viel draufzuzahlen. Außerdem profitiert man auch in niedrigeren FPS - Bereichen von 120 Hz.

Ansonsten muss man sich halt jeden Bildschirm im Einzelnen anschauen, es ist richtig dass Inputlag nicht an Hz und Auflösung gebunden ist, aber die Mehrheit der normalen WQHD bis 4K Bildschirme ist langsamer als Full HD - bzw. schnelle WQHD Gamermonitore. Ich hab das ziemlich allgemein verfasst, weil ich nicht tief in technische Details einsteigen wollte, weil ich mich da erst ausführlich informieren muss.

Am besten sollte der OP ein Budget nennen, dann kann man konkrete Vorschläge anhand seiner Wünsche machen.

Edit: Grade in die Sig geschaut - GTX 980 ist vorhanden, also kann man mit kleineren Abstrichen auch über 4K nachdenken. 
Grundsätzlich wäre gut zu wissen:

- Wie lange plant OP die Grafikkarte zu behalten ungefähr?
- Wird die nächste auch eine Nvidia oder vlt doch AMD?
- Wo liegen die Präferenzen, eher auf mehr FPS oder auf besserer Bildqualität?
- Werden oft schnelle Spiele wie Shooter gespielt oder eher gemächlicher?
- Was wird sonst noch mit dem Bildschirm gemacht?

Je mehr man weiß, desto leichter kann man empfehlen.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (6. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Tips. Aber der Dell hat eben kein Gsync und nur 60Hz. 
Der Asus hat freesync und das ist mit meiner Nvidia nicht wirklich ideal für das Geld und ob ich mir nochmal eine AMD kaufe ist sehr fraglich.
4K kann ich die nächstenn Jahre natürlich kaum wirklich ausnutzen. Da ich meist so 1440 bis 1800er Auflösung benutze könnte ich ein 4K nehmen der ja interpolieren kann.
Frage ist eben nur welcher Moni bei einer 1800er Auflösung besser aussieht. Ein runterskalierender 4k oder ein 1440er Moni über DSR?
McRoll: Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gsync/freesync? Ich hab da eigentlich nur gutes gelesen. 

Ps.: Bis zu 700€ würde ich verschmertzen können wenn er 1ms, 120 bis 140 Hz, Gsync und 1440 bis 4k kann.


----------



## McRoll (6. Juli 2015)

Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> McRoll: Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gsync/freesync? Ich hab da eigentlich nur gutes gelesen.



Angeblich soll Gsync besser sein, weil es eine höhere Range hat bei der es noch greift, bei Freesync ist der Bereich kleiner wo es arbeitet. Das hab ich allerdings nur gehört, also nicht für bare Münze nehmen. 

Ich würde aber meinen Kauf nicht von den proprietären Technologien abhängig machen. Schau einfach dass der Bildschirm von sich aus schnell genug ist, also min. 120 Hz und geringe Schaltzeiten, dann wirst du ohnehin keine Probleme haben. Wenn Gsync dabei ist, kann mans ja mitnehmen, schadet nicht - zahlst aber womöglich mehr als es wert ist.

Ansonsten gilt, native Auflösung schaut immer besser aus als Interpolation, wie schon gesagt. Im Zweifelsfall würd ich noch zu WQHD greifen als zu einem interpolierenden 4K. Gibt noch keinen 4K Bildschirm der mir richtig gut gefällt, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Ich wüsst aber im Moment auch nicht was ich kaufen würde, man weiß nicht wie das mit AMD weitergeht, ob Freesync und Gsync Zukunft haben, wann die ersten 4K 120 Hz Monitore erhältlich sein werden, wie die kommenden Spiele auf 4K performen werden, wann die ersten Grakas kommen die 4K locker stemmen können etc... ist grade so eine Übergangszeit irgendwie.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Echt, der hat Inputlag? Hier Asus MG279Q Review - TFT Central steht aber "very good response times" ...


Richtig, nur ist die response time nicht der Inputlag, guck mal bei siganl processing lag



Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips. Aber der Dell hat eben kein Gsync und nur 60Hz.
> Der Asus hat freesync und das ist mit meiner Nvidia nicht wirklich ideal für das Geld und ob ich mir nochmal eine AMD kaufe ist sehr fraglich.
> 4K kann ich die nächstenn Jahre natürlich kaum wirklich ausnutzen. Da ich meist so 1440 bis 1800er Auflösung benutze könnte ich ein 4K nehmen der ja interpolieren kann.
> Frage ist eben nur welcher Moni bei einer 1800er Auflösung besser aussieht. Ein runterskalierender 4k oder ein 1440er Moni über DSR?
> ...



Bei WQHD und 144Hz musst du dich eh zwischen Free-oder Gsync entscheiden und Freesync macht keinen Sinn.
Da würde dir dann nur noch die Wahl zwischen dem Asus PG278Q und dem Acer XB270HU bleiben.


----------



## McRoll (6. Juli 2015)

Meh, ich hab nur den Fazit überflogen und da steht : _Very good response  times, proper 144Hz support and minimal overshoot provide a smooth gaming  experience beyond anything you can get from other 60Hz IPS panels on the market.__

_Dann können die das aber so nicht hinschreiben_... _ein hoher Inputlag steht nicht gerade für smooth gaming experience, oder meinen die damit nur eine ruhige Bildausgabe ohne Tearing und Schlieren aber mit Inputlag?_
_


----------



## Wuffel0815 (6. Juli 2015)

"Da würde dir dann nur noch die Wahl zwischen dem Asus PG278Q und dem Acer XB270HU bleiben. "

Ja,...die Auswal ist zur zeit noch sehr dünn. Der Acer wird zur zeit leider nicht mehr ausgeliefert. Acer überarbeitet den Moni und wird da bald mit einem besseren Display kommen.
Ich denke auch das ein WQHD das beste ist. Bin noch ein bischen am überlegen ob es ein TN oder ein IPS Pannel werden soll. Der PC ist eigentlich ausschiesslich zum zocken. Alles andere mach ich am Laptop.


----------



## McRoll (6. Juli 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## McRoll (6. Juli 2015)

Wenn du dich für TN entscheidest, hast mehr Auswahl, sowie günstiger und schneller (nur allgemein gesprochen!)

Denke mal dass es in Spielen keinen Riesenunterschied von der Bildqualität ausmacht, ob IPS oder TN. Hast du schon die Empfehlungsliste hier im Forum angeschaut, bzw. die Empfehlungen bei Prad?
Kaufberatung Spiele Monitore ab 27 Zoll

Schau doch mal da durch, beim Datenblatt stehen auch alle Specs.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (6. Juli 2015)

Besten dank. Ich les mir gerade die Augen tränig und hab ca. 20 Tabs offen 
Verdammt schwer sich zu entscheiden. 144Hz mit Gsync schliesst sich ja eigentlich aus. Aber wenn GSync nicht mehr greift (unter 30FPS) dann sind die 144Hz wieder wichtig. Dieser ULMB modus ist auch schon wieder etwas neues von dem ich nix wusste. 
Hast du den Asus ROG Swift PG278Q schon mal direkt getestet? Hab bei PCGH gerade gelesen dass in ihrem Test kein Downsampling funzte!? Kann das sein? Ist doch eigentlich eine Treibereinstellung die mit dem Moni nix wirklich zu tun hat!? Wenn das tatsächlich stimmt, dann wars das mit dem ASUS.

PS.: Mein jetziger Moni ist ein 24" 16:10. Kann ich bei einem 27" 16:9 mit der gleichen Panel höhe rechnen?


----------



## Wuffel0815 (8. Juli 2015)

Keiner mehr da?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Juli 2015)

LCD-Monitore Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## blazin255 (8. Juli 2015)

Ich habe vor kurzem den LG Electronics 24GM77-B gekauft und für mich Persönlich fühlt es sich jetzt nach ein paar Wochen an als wäre das ein Fehler gewesen.
Der LG Electronics 24GM77-B ist bombe ist richtig geil, kann man nix sagen.
ABER ich hatte hier vor dem LG einen 10 Jahre alten TFT screen mit ovrride der 22 Zoll groß war 1680x1050, also kein wirkliches Upgrade.(irgendwie)

*Die hier *
LCD-Monitore mit AuflÃ¶sung (horizontal): ab 2560 Pixel, Bildwiederholfrequenz: 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Davon Fallen alle weg bis auf der ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q und der BenQ XL2730Z. Dabei ziehe ich den Asus vor, weil ich einfach davon ausgehe das er bessere Farben hat als der Benq und damit meine ich schon direkt Out Of The Box.(Der Benq hat Freesync fällt also eigentlich auch weg , dann bleibt ja nur noch ein Monitor übrig)

-ASUS MG279Q Hatte irgendwelche Produktionsfehler oder son dreck.Da war was mit 144hz funzt net oder so. Wird von vielen Hoch gelobt, aber richtige Tester erwähnen wenigstens das der einen hohen Inputlag hat.

-Acer Predator XB270HUbprz Billig verarbeitet Bildlich nimmt der hier und der ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q sich nichts. Habe aber öfter gelesen das der out of the box nicht so pralle sein soll. Ist ja alles Geschmackssache versteh ich ja aber warum 100 Euro mehr bezahlen für eine schlechtere Verarbeitung????

Ich habe allgemein was gegen die Acer Monitore hier war mal einer im Forum der hat sich einen 24 Zöller geholt von Acer den er 3 mal getauscht hat weil alle irgendwelche Fehler hatten. Und jeder dieser Monitore hatte einen Blaustich, soweit ich mich erinnere hat er ihn einfach abgegeben und das Geld zurück verlangt. (Ich weiss auch nimmer wer das war)

Zu 144HZ: Ich hatte mit 60HZ immer ausgetrocknete Augen und das super Schnell, mal ganz zu schweigen von Übelkeit und Kopfschmerzen. Ich wusste nie woher das kommt, ich hatte ja auch noch nie einen 144HZ vor dem LG. Anfangs merkte ich noch nicht mal einen Unterschied nach ca einer Woche habe ich einfach wieder den alten angeschlossen und das war Augenkrebs pur, ich habe auch direkt den Unterschied wahrgenommen zwischen 60HZ und 144 bzw 120+Motion 240.


Zur kauf entscheidung:
-Reichen dir 60HZ ? (Ich vermute mal ja du hast nicht erwähnt das du Übelkeit hast oder so)

-Muss es UltraHD sein? (Ja die Leute schreiben es ist spielbar, genau da liegt der Punkt "spielbar" aber ist das Fett mann? ist das Geil? nö ich lese immer nur Spielbar. Wenn du von der Arbeit nachhause kommst und mal ne runde zocken willst , dann Soll das geil sein und nicht nach dem Motto :" Yes ich habe UHD ne GTX 980 die Höchstens 35 FPS schafft" so in der art ich könnte das einfach nicht ab. Laut Statistik  sind wir grade mal richtig bei FHD angekommen das wollte ich auch noch erwähnen) Es sei denn du kannst mir Mikrorucklern leben und 4 GTX 980TI verbauen, also ich Persönlich könnte mir 2 davon auf einen schlag Leisten kein Problem machen würd ichs trotzdem nicht wegen den Mikrorucklern vorallem bieten sehr viele Spiele kein SLI Profil an und wenn sie es doch tun sind die meisten sehr bescheiden sodass man ein Manuelles erstellen muss.

Nun meine Empfehlungen:

ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics 24GM77-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

PS: und das K hinter den zahlen steht einfach nur für Tausend.
1K=1000
10K=100 00
100k=100 000
usw.....

Achja ich werde mir Wahrscheinlich auch den Swift kaufen und den LG als 2 Monitor betreiben.

*Was ich komplett vergessen habe zu erwähnen TN sieht garnicht so  MIES aus wie hier immer geschrieben wird im gegenteil die Qualität der ganzen IPS Monitore nehmen sogar ab. Mal ganz zu schweigen von dem verdammten Back Light bleeding bei einem IPS. Wenn du glück hast, hast du nur wenig BLB wenn du Pech hast kannste den Monitor 10 mal tauschen *


----------



## hellibelli (8. Juli 2015)

Falls der Asus Swift noch von Interesse ist, ich verkaufe diesen gerade auf Ebay:

Asus Rog Swift PG278Q 144Hz G-Sync wie NEU mit RESTGARANTIE!!! | eBay

Bei einem guten Preisvorschlag, könnte ich die Auktion beenden oder sonst einfach bei Ebay mitbieten!!

Gruß

hellibelli


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

Für sowas haben wir hier einen Marktplatz und dort hast du keinen Zugriff.
Also schnell mal deinen Komentar löschen.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (8. Juli 2015)

@hellibelli 
Warum willst du ihn denn wieder verkaufen? Doch nicht so doll wie überall geschrieben wird? Bin gespannt auf kritische Stimmen 

@blazin255
Nein uhd muss nicht und sollte auch nicht sein. 60Hz würden mir mit Gsync völlig reichen da ich schon mit 60FPS absolut zufrieden bin.
Der BenchQ hat eben kein Gsync.
Der Dell und LG hat kein 27".
Ist wirklich ganz schön dunn das Angebot bei 27", 1ms, Gsync und 1440 er Auflösung.
Der ASUS ist nach einem Jahr noch überall vergriffen. Und der wird es sehr warscheinlich sein sollen.


----------



## Venom89 (8. Juli 2015)

Meiner kommt morgen


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Dann schreib doch mal deine Kritik zu dem ding!
Positives weiss ich alles, aber negatives will ich wissen! Schlieren  mit Gsync und 30FPS/Mhz würde mich sehr interessieren? Wärme oder andere Nachteile die du da so bemerkt hast (ausser leeres  Portemonnaie).


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Nochmal eine Frage: Ich geh davon aus dass das 3D Vision Ding für 160€ nicht mit drin ist. Nur zur sicherheit weil es nirgens eindeutig steht. Lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

Beim PG278Q?
Nein ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Juli 2015)

Nein ist nicht dabei. Aber hatte ich ja schon vorher . Bis jetzt muss ich sagen geiles Teil


----------



## mist3r89 (9. Juli 2015)

Hab da in dem Forum für den 278Q gelesen, dass bei 3D die Auflösung heruntergestuft wird. Ist das wirklich so, oder eventuelll Spielabhängig?


----------



## Venom89 (9. Juli 2015)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gerade ausprobiert mit Tomb Raider 2013


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Hast du ja sogar schon in deiner Sig 
Wie wirkt denn diese ULMB technik?


----------



## Venom89 (9. Juli 2015)

Da kam ich leider noch nicht zu. Aber G-Sync überzeugt


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Kannst du einen Unterschied zwischen 144 /120Hz mit ULMB zum G-Sync sehen? 
Bitte ankreuzen:
Garnicht/Fühlbar/Kaum/Erkennbar/gut zu sehen/oder Deutlicher Unterschied


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

ULMB und Gsync bewirken aber zwei völlig unterschiedliche Sachen.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Tolle Aussage. Ich glaub das weiss hier jeder.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

Wenn das jeder hier weiss, warum fragst du dann nach dem Unterschied?


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gefragt ob man den Unterschied sehen kann. Ob es also ganz allgemein flüssiger wirkt mit G-Sync oder ob es zu 144Hz oder 120Hz +UMB kaum noch sauberer wirkt. Ich mach mir gedanken ob es bei einem 144Hz nicht auch ohne G-Sync reichen könnte. Spart einfach Geld und die Auswahl ist wesentlich grösser.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

Das sieht nicht flüssiger aus mit Gsync, warum auch.
Du hast bloss kein tearing mehr.
In WQHD 144Hz sparst du nicht wirklich Geld und ohne Gsync kein ULMB.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Juli 2015)

Tearing kann aber als "Ruckeln" wahrgenommen werden. Daher mit GSync ist das ganze schon sehr "weich"


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

Hatte bei meinen 144Hz Monitoren meist Glück, die waren auch ohne Gsync relativ tearingfrei.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Es sieht flüssiger mit G-Sync aus als mit dem herkömmlichen V-Sync geruckel der Spiele, welches sich mit 120Hz im Verhältnis zu einem 60Hz Moni aber auch schon teoretisch halbieren sollte.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

Vsync ruckelt nur, wenn du die max Hz/fps des Monitors nicht halten kannst.
Dazu kommt bei Vsync aber der Inputlag, den hast du bei Gsync nicht.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

V-Sync zieht auch ganz gut die FPS. Daher kann man natürlich auch behaubten das die Lösung mit G-Sync mehr FPS bringt. Also meine Augen mögen eigentlich nur ganze Bilder. Ich hab deswegen fast in jedem Spiel V-Sync an aber das weiche Bild ohne V-Sync hat wirklich was wenn das tearing nicht wäre.

PS.: ich denk mir an dem ROG Swift komme ich nicht vorbei. Ist nur so nerfig da ran zu kommen. Mindfactory hatte erst den 7ten als Verfügbarkeit angegeben, dann am 7ten den 8ten, dann den 14ten und heute steht da Liferung wird am 17ten erwartet. Das nerft einfach.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

Alternate Outlet, da gibts einen und 100€ billiger.
Habe meinen da auch her.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Hab angst  Der ROG hat extrem viele rückläufer durch Pixelfehler Streifen auf dem Pannel usw. Die Bewertungen bei Amazone sind da beeindruckend. Wie sieht das denn mit der Garantie aus? 
550€ hat natürlich seinen Reiz.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

> *Ihr Outlet-Vorteil:**›**Volle 24 Monate Gewährleistung auf alle Outlet-Artikel*


Kaufe da öfters Monitor und noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Juli 2015)

Meistenns beschreibt Alternate aber auch die macken also was am Monitor drann ist Pixelfehler/kratzer u.s.w auch mit entsprechenden Fotos.
Jedenfalls machen se das beim Acer Predator so.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Oki,...ist bestellt. Schnauze voll  Mit Express sogar.
Freu mich drauf und danke für den Tip.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Juli 2015)

du kannst dich auch freuen. Ist super das teil. Meiner ist heute morgen auch per Express eingetroffen  (Amazon topp wie immer)


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Bin gespannt wann ich den Moni bekomme. 22:00Uhr per Express bestellt heisst ja eigentlich innerhalb 24h geliefert, also spätestens morgen um 22:00Uhr müsste er da sein. 
Naja, theoretisch eben. Denke den werde ich am Sa. haben oder morgen Abend per Pizzabote


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Juli 2015)

Die Frage die ich mich stele ist folgende:

Kann ich mit meine 2 GTX 980 (non TI) überhaupt 7680 x 1440 flüssig laufen lassen? ICh denke da an Arma3 z.B.
Civ5 und Fifa dürften keine Probleme darstellen, DAYZ... ist halt DayZ... Coh2? Assetto Corsa fände ich noch intressant .
Oder soll ich doch lieber auf 5760 x 1080? Momentan bin ich ja bei 2560 x 1440.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (10. Juli 2015)

Du gehst ja ab 
Ich denke für 7680 x 1440 müsstest du schon für jeden Moni eine 980er haben. Wenn überhaupt würde ich mir zu deinem 1440er (27"?) zwei kleinere hochkant mit sehr geringer Auflösung daneben stellen (wenn das über den Treiber einstellbar ist?).


----------



## Icedaft (10. Juli 2015)

Alles eine Sache der Einstellungen, letztlich wird Dir aber wohl der Speicher zu knapp werden.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Juli 2015)

QUOTE=Wuffel0815;7538356]Du gehst ja ab 
 Ich denke für 7680 x 1440 müsstest du schon für jeden Moni eine 980er haben. Wenn überhaupt würde ich mir zu deinem 1440er (27"?) zwei kleinere hochkant mit sehr geringer Auflösung daneben stellen (wenn das über den Treiber einstellbar ist?).[/QUOTE]

Der momentane ist ein 27" jo... Eine dritte 980 kommt eben auch nciht in Frage...
Ich kann aber mit Arma3 (alles Ultra) mit Downsampling auf 200% flüssig spielen (45-50fps wenn der Vram überläuft) deswegen dachte ich evtl packen sie es...


Hab einfach bissel Schiss davor auf FullHD runterzugraden... Ausserdem gefällt mir einfach der Gedanke vom 144hz + Gsync  + 3D Vision in einem (3) Monitor...


----------



## Ebrithil (10. Juli 2015)

7680 x 1440 hat etwa ~ 35% mehr Pixel als 4k und selbst da werden mir sowohl Speicher als auch Leistung teilweise knapp (kommt natürlich auf Spiel und Settings an). Persönlich würde ich für so eine Auflösung nichts unter 6GB Vram nehmen.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Juli 2015)

Stimmt sind etwa 35% mehr... Okey, das wird wohl oder übel zuviel sein für arma @ Ultra... Ganz zu schweigen Vram..
Oh... ist das schwer....

edit: Theoretisch könnte ich ja für die Games wo das nicht klappt in Native das ganze auf 5760 x 1080 runterschalten oder? Dann hätte ich wenn möglich zwar die 1440p wenn nicht aber trotzdem die Möglichkeit flüssig zu spielen. Ausserdem ware nach einem Upgrade der GPU dann auch die grosse AUflösung kein Problem mehr.
Wenn ich jetzt 1080p Bildschirme kaufe, werde ich in Zukunft DSR benutzen müssen statt NAtive Auflösung.

DAzu kommt, dass ich nix finde in 1920 x 1080 + Gsync + 144hz + 3D


----------



## Icedaft (10. Juli 2015)

Da brauchst Du schon 3 Titan X um halbwegs mit 3 Monis in der Auflösung zu fahren und selbst damit wirst du nicht durchgängig @ Ultra mit 60FPS und mehr fahren können.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> DAzu kommt, dass ich nix finde in 1920 x 1080 + Gsync + 144hz + 3D



BenQ XL2420G.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (10. Juli 2015)

Hier sind ein paar für dich:

Hier 24"
Acer Predator XB240HAbpr NVIDIA® G-Sync:
https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Preda...G-Sync(TM)/html/product/1163641?tk=7&lk=11488

24"
BenQ XL2420G NVIDIA® G-Sync
https://www.alternate.de/BenQ/XL2420G-NVIDIA(R)-G-Sync(TM)/html/product/1174614?tk=7&lk=11488

24"
AOC g2460Pg NVIDIA® G-Sync™:
https://www.alternate.de/AOC/g2460Pg-NVIDIA(R)-G-Sync(TM)/html/product/1154344?tk=7&lk=11488

Oder 27"
Philips 272G5DYEB/00 NVIDIA® G-Sync
https://www.alternate.de/Philips/27...G-Sync(TM)/html/product/1149628?tk=7&lk=11488

27"
Acer XB270HAbprz NVIDIA® G-Sync
https://www.alternate.de/Acer/XB270HAbprz-NVIDIA(R)-G-Sync(TM)/html/product/1145572?tk=7&lk=11488


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Juli 2015)

Aber irgendwie ausser dem AOC habe ich das Gefühl, dass alle einen "dicken" Rahmen haben:-/
27" und 1920 x 1080 in Native wird nicht passieren...

Was ist mit der IDee, dass bei den Spielen bei denen das 7680 x 1440 too much ist einfach runter regle auf 1080? Könnte ich bei den Spielen das runterregeln mit dem VOrteil, dass die anderen Spiele die das packen dies zur Verfügung bekommen

Zukunftorientiert usw..


----------



## Wuffel0815 (11. Juli 2015)

Du hast doch einen 1440er. Regel doch zum test mal auf 1080 runter. Dann siehst du wie das Bild interpoliert aussieht. Wenn du damit leben kannst, dann wäre es ja eine Lösung. Aber denk dran dass du dann zu 90% vor so einem Interpolierten Bild sitzen wirst.
Pass auf und beiss dich nicht zu sehr in so eine Ultra Vorstellung von 3x 1440er rein. Wenn hinterher alles beschissen läuft wirst du gefrustet sein. Und selbst mit 3 x 980er werden die Grakas zu wenig speicher haben.
Kommt ja bald die Oculus Rift


----------



## Wuffel0815 (12. Juli 2015)

Seit gestern steht mein ROG SWIFT hier. G-Sync ok, TN nicht. Also verglichen mit meinem ca. 6 Jahre alten 5ms Moni seh ich jedenfalls nix von der 1ms schnellen Reaktionszeit. Und an der Blickwinkel abhängigkeit hat sich in den lezten Jahren anscheinend nix geändert. Würde das nächste mal einen IPS Panel bevorzugen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Du hast ihn aber schon auf 120/144Hz und den Overdrive auf normal?


----------



## Wuffel0815 (12. Juli 2015)

Ja,..natürlich das erste was ich gemacht habe. Mit G-Sync ist allerdings logischer weise von den 144Hz nix zu sehen 

PS.: Danke nochmal für dein Alternate outletTip. Kein Pixelfehler, kein Kratzer, nix.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Warum soll bei Gsync nix von den 144Hz zu sehen sein?


----------



## Wuffel0815 (12. Juli 2015)

Weil ich kaum ein Spiel habe was mit 144 FPS auf dem Bildschirm ankommt.
Ich stell die Grafig so ein dass ich mit 40-60 FPS gut spielen kann. Das ist für mich der besste Kompromiss zwischen guter Grafig und flüssigem Spielgefühl.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Entschuldige die Frage, aber warum dann ein 144Hz Monitor?


----------



## Wuffel0815 (12. Juli 2015)

Warum stellst du eigendlich diese Frage wenn ich in dem thread hier genau das gefragt habe.?
Ich denke mit 144 FPS wirst du auch kaum spielen oder?!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Juli 2015)

Kommt mal von dem glauben weg das 144Hz nur was bringt wenn man 144FPS hat-.-
Wenn dir da nix auffällt einpacken wegschicken was anderes holen.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (12. Juli 2015)

G-Sync taktet die Hz des moni mit der der FPS.
Also wird man mit angenomenen 50FPS auch nur 50Hz auf dem Moni haben.
Hat höchstens sinn wenn G-Sync unter 30FPS nicht mehr greift. 144Hz mit G-Sync ist eigentlich für'n Popo, aber such mal nach alternativen Monis mit G-Sync, 1ms, und 1440er Auflösung.


----------

